# forester sf oldschool audio gears..



## deodkid (Jan 1, 2009)

heres my ongoing oldschool audio install for my forester.. 

this is my '02 forester. 









my initial plan; 
mcintosh mx4000/mda4000
mcintosh mono amp - mc443m
mcintosh 2ch amp - mc425
10" soundstream exact
6.5 clif design seps
crystal horns/motorola driver
altec lansing alc-15

















'decided to use my denon 950r with oldshool bbe sonic maximizer first for i have a problem with the mcintosh digital coax then..









'got a nice deal for a 12' oz-300l sub.. for an ib stealth sub install.

















installed the amps and DIY the amp rack, rearranged the wires..
next step is beauty board.. 









'change the denon to sony c90.. and added an alpine sub processor.

















till here.. its been a couple of months now with this set-up and quite happy with my system.. though i got a very good deal last week of dynes mk2 and full active constantly crossing my mind..  

heres some of my gears waiting to be installed ..or not..lol
dynes mk2
sony xdp-u50d
soundstream reference 405 amp
crystal horns
alc15
thanks..


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

above all else...LOVE the car


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice equipment and nice Subie!


----------



## chemical_brother (Feb 7, 2007)

Very nice, all the way around! I love Foresters, especially done as well as this.

I see the sub mounted on a baffle board over the spare tire area. Could you elaborate on this a bit? Are you satisfied with how it sounds this way?


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice gear! My girlfriend had a Forester before her B4 Legacy, was a sweet car!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

chemical_brother said:


> Very nice, all the way around! I love Foresters, especially done as well as this.
> 
> I see the sub mounted on a baffle board over the spare tire area. Could you elaborate on this a bit? Are you satisfied with how it sounds this way?


+1000 ...IB in a spare tire well.. ?

I'm diggin the Fozzy..!

Need to see more, like did you ever get those horns in.. I know what under the dash looks like and i'm wonderin how i'm going to get my ID horns in...and they are the mini-bodies.. 

Check out my worklong, i'm mixing old and new school in my build... eventually i'll be fully ID (see sig) and fully LP... we'll see how it pans out, everything will end up being run at 8ohm.. I'll be under 700w I estimate.. lol..


----------



## vladi627 (Sep 22, 2008)

That's some nice gear. That thing is gonna sound amazing.


----------



## deodkid (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you guys.. 

@chemical_brother & aaron'z : i am quite satisfied for now with the oz sub sound and adding the alpine ere-g190 did work pretty well though the SS exact sub on a sealed enclosure is way much better. btw, i got confuse about the IB thing and im not sure now how to call this this type of enclosure..lol.
i have not yet install the horns, its quite bulky unlike the ID. i will post more pictures soon.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice looking McIntosh gear you have there. My friend was telling me that the 1998 Subaru Foresters came with McIntosh sound systems. The double DIN headunit that came stock looks pretty sweet. 

I think any of the McIntosh headunits (MX406, MX4000 or MX5000) would look and more importantly sound awesome in your car.

Sound and Vision: Subaru Teams With McIntosh Audio to Produce a Landmark Sound System


----------



## deodkid (Jan 1, 2009)

@munkeeboi83: thanks for the link.. i have the mcintosh 2din installed on my other car while the mx4000 combo is just sitting in the closet for awhile and probably hook it when i finally get tired with the display of the c90.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice! Hope to hear your car soon! From what part of Manila are you from?


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

i am jealous:mean:


----------



## deodkid (Jan 1, 2009)

@ dvsadvocate: sure bro.. you might help me to tune my system correctly..btw, im from las piñas.

@ Torquem: thanks bro..


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Sure man no problem! Maybe we can meet up at the Fort or in Serendra sometime. Im from the other side of town in Antipolo!


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

Ang angas, deo! Hehehe!


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

I like this very nice system, simple but using excellant quality gear.






munkeeboi83 said:


> Nice looking McIntosh gear you have there. My friend was telling me that the 1998 Subaru Foresters came with McIntosh sound systems. The double DIN headunit that came stock looks pretty sweet.
> 
> I think any of the McIntosh headunits (MX406, MX4000 or MX5000) would look and more importantly sound awesome in your car.
> 
> Sound and Vision: Subaru Teams With McIntosh Audio to Produce a Landmark Sound System


Local shop has opened up a few of these so called Subaru factory McIntosh Decks to modify them with RCA outs etc.. Turns out the insides have Clarion stickers and markings everywhere...


----------



## deodkid (Jan 1, 2009)

@dvsadvocate: alright bro. noted.

@invecs: thanks doc. 

@Luke352: thank you.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

@deodkid
Hehe, kilala mo pala si Georgy!


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

dvsadvocate said:


> @deodkid
> Hehe, kilala mo pala si Georgy!


Jason,

Suki ko yan si Deo...hehehe. 

Deo,

Ganda ng HU at Alpine xover install...sino gumawa nun? Miss ko na magkasetup.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Hehe! Parinig! Juicy gears!


----------



## deodkid (Jan 1, 2009)

invecs said:


> Jason,
> 
> Deo,
> 
> Ganda ng HU at Alpine xover install...sino gumawa nun? Miss ko na magkasetup.


thanks buddy.. just diy.. just added 1/2 din cover/spacer and move the hu a bit forward because its hitting the frame of alpine xover. 
scans na ba?

jason, sure.. lets set a date one time with the doc..


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

Galing ng diy mo, pre...no gaps. Parang pro tumira. 

OT: Still debating what mid to use. I need to hear Jason's car first before doing a purchase. Nasa kanya yung mistral midbass ko. Tweets most likely...hiquphon ow1. Hirap to move on from dyns...ang ganda niya tumunog if well optimized ang setup...and I need to shell out quite abit just to better it. 

BTW...ituloy mo sa kicks yung dyn tweets mo. I did quite abit of thinking...most two way sets have a hole/dip in their response using the supplied xover at it's xover point when separated. Kaya it's still really nice to put the tweeter close to the mid to ensure good transition at the xover point. Kaya yung ibang setup na naririnig natin manipis ang tunog...kasi may butas sa response. 6.5's beam at 2kHz...and starts to rolloff faster the more off axis the mid relative to the listening position.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

@invecs
Mukang malalim iniisip mo pare! Hehe! Kaya yan!


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

dvsadvocate said:


> @invecs
> Mukang malalim iniisip mo pare! Hehe! Kaya yan!


Just putting some logic to what I'm hearing...hehehe. Pero may idea na ako on what mid to use just in case hindi umubra yung Focal. Hinahabol ko kasi tunog...parang studio monitor...relentless in putting out every detail. Hehehe!


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Lets put a Yamaha NS10 in your FD then!


----------



## deodkid (Jan 1, 2009)

@invecs: yup, probably i will place the dyne tweets on the kickpanel and maybe try to play around with it which works best for my set up...
cant wait for your next install..

@dvsadvocate: so you are the one.. im eyeing doc's focal mistral for quite sometime.. lol..


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

@deodkid
Im the one? I guess im Neo and George is Morpheus! Now if only i could find Trinity...hehehe! Lemme hear that Subie!


----------



## fonfon (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello from españa. been charmed with of greeting all all.
I need help on the installation of two amplicadores mcintosh. model mc443m and mc440m. When I ignite or extinguish the amplifier, the needle of the volumeter gives a small jump that is listened by the loudspeakers. Without audio sign also it(he,she) does it.
The alone problem sounds perfectly this one on having ignited or to extinguish the amplifier on having connected remotto already gives the jump the needle on having ignited and to extinguish.

Some suggestion?

I sit(feel) it for the translation


----------



## deodkid (Jan 1, 2009)

@ dvsadvocate: trinity died right?? lol.. btw, the mistral is for sale na raw.. 
no funds yet..

@fonfon: ola.. . i guess the problem is about remote turn-on/off thump or popping sound.. right? when you say loudspeakers, is it the subwoofer? mids or tweets? i know this thing is quite irritating so i suggest, you have to isolate whats causing this problem. 
if you have other amplifier aside from the mcintosh, hook it and see what happens.. if it is still thumping, then you have to wire additional switch (accessory) to turn on these amps. let me know..


----------



## fonfon (Aug 11, 2009)

deodkid said:


> @ dvsadvocate: trinity died right?? lol.. btw, the mistral is for sale na raw..
> no funds yet..
> 
> @fonfon: ola.. . i guess the problem is about remote turn-on/off thump or popping sound.. right? when you say loudspeakers, is it the subwoofer? mids or tweets? i know this thing is quite irritating so i suggest, you have to isolate whats causing this problem.
> if you have other amplifier aside from the mcintosh, hook it and see what happens.. if it is still thumping, then you have to wire additional switch (accessory) to turn on these amps. let me know..


Thank you for answering. The sound does it for the front drivers. I have taken it to the technical service. They have said to me that it(he,she) is mutate of the remotto.

That you want to say with an additional interruptior?


----------



## deodkid (Jan 1, 2009)

@fonfon: anytime, hope they can get rid of the problem.

updates:
got the dynes already and ready for install..


















i saw this thing laying around and thought of using it as a tweeter pod but its a bit long so decided to cut it out and made a paper template first so it will be sitting nicely at the bottom of the a-pillar.
































after a few days of playing around with the tweets, not satisfied with it on the dash and im planning to move it down on the kickpanel or maybe add another amp to power them separately..


----------



## kenikh (Jan 17, 2011)

Back from the dead - I love the build. My SF5 is getting a hybrid old/new school SQ build. I tried staying 100% old school, but newer things slowly crept in. I couldn't say no to new JL subs...my 15 year old Kicker comps just wouldn't keep me happy.


----------



## Arthrogrian19 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sweet Forester!!!


----------



## KennyT (Mar 14, 2008)

very nice gears and setup deo...hope to it...


----------

